

Fred Wilson on an Innovator's Patent Agreement (IPA) - basseq
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/05/the-ipa.html

======
basseq
Not that it's a bad thing, but wouldn't knowledge that an IPA exists increase
the chances of infringement, knowing it's an extra step to get approval to use
offensively?

